# Is A bay roan considered a colored horse



## iluvmoocow (Jan 6, 2011)

hi im going in a show sunday and i need to know if a bay roan is considered a "colored" horse cuz i want to go in colored halter......plz and thankyou


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't believe so... but I could be wrong. Colored to me is Paint, Appaloosa, palomino, buckskin, etc.

Not bay, chestnut, black, grey, roan, etc.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure "colored" is just paints, appys, and anything that might be cropped out (pinto).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Pintos and Appys, maybe red and blue roans. Do you have a picture of your horse?


----------



## iluvmoocow (Jan 6, 2011)

no but she looks almost blue roan but i dont want to go into the class and look like a dummy with a non colored horse:/


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

I know where I'm from Color classes are Pinto patterns and appy spots...anything else is considered solid including roan. I have a silver bay roan who I show in solid color class. With the exception when there is a specific color stated, I've also seen Palomino Color class and buckskin as well as dun, but they were always stated as such.


----------

